# 30 miles out in a kayak



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

A friend of mine just got back from a 12 hour trip with 14 other kayakers who were 30 miles out to sea.

They charted a boat to take them out, then used the boat as the "mother ship" while they fished all day.

He had a blast, could a bunch of fish and said it was well worth it.

The cost was around $300.00 p/p.

How hard would it be to set up a trip like this?
Would love to do it out of Destin on June the 8th or 9th.

Who would be interested?


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has had the [email protected] to paddle all the way to MX from the gulf in a yak.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

To take that many kayaks you word almost need a barge. The only issue would be finding a boat big enough to fit everyone in. I think one of the local tackle shops/charters took a bunch of kayakers out to the Big O within the past couple years.


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

Not sure what size boat they used or how long it took to get out there. 
I know they had the boat for 12 hours so i'm guessing 6 hours of boat time and 6 hours of fishing


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i wanna say hot spots B&T takes yaks out. im not 100 percent on that but i would call and ask


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Grove said:


> I wonder if anyone has had the [email protected] to paddle all the way to MX from the gulf in a yak.


 
*My buddy did it, from Mexico to Louisana as seen in this link:*

http://www.seacajun.com/yucatan/

*Then he paddled around it as seen on this link:*

http://www.lacostadelgolfo.com/


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will do it. Rigs, edge, etc.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be down


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that makes sense having a big boat by the Kayak for safety reason. Does a kayak have a eye or something on the bow so they could be towed? That would be a way to get them out in numbers.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

No Sealark. Actually due to the displacement hull design I do not think they tow well. 

My V20 rebuild has now taken the direction of a mothership. Planning yak cradles on the bow and on the top of the center console.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

We take my mini-x out with us on my pop's Century... take turns scouting the area and fishing the edges of the wreck


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hot spots does it. Jasoncooper, let's get a trip planned. I've been dying to do a mothership trip!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets get a price. I will have to save cash to do it.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to say its $200-$250 a person.


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

My tarpon 160 tows fine. Just remember to put scupper plugs in to keep alot of water splashing through at speed. I have seen pics somewhere else of kayaks being towed in a chain "end to end".


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

They don't tow the kayaks the load them up and go way out!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you need a big boat for a big group. this is the islander that takes socal yaks out to san clemente island. 

http://www.bigwatersedge.com/index.php?page=islander_trip


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i just want to say that boat is amazing and we need one HERE!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its just the average cattle boat with kayak racks.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We need one here. Either that or I need to get the V20 rebuild finished. (Now taking donations)


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

it may be just an average cattle boat with kayak racks, but we still dont have one of those cruising around.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

LUNDY said:


> it may be just an average cattle boat with kayak racks, but we still dont have one of those cruising around.


i meant it as it can be done very easily. you just have to talk to the right guy. I'm sure a boat around here would offer up a trip once or twice a year.

but i dont know why. i was just told in my other thread there's no reason to go more than 3-4 miles out.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

ahhh i see, your probably right. i know for a fact that the boat would make its money back.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

let me know when you get details worked out, depending on date I would be interested. Ya on the board....=)


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> Hot spots does it. Jasoncooper, let's get a trip planned. I've been dying to do a mothership trip!


They did it when they had thier big boat but they sold it. Not sure if they have enough room for several yaks on any of thier boats now?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I could easily haul 14 yaks. But you'd have to bring your own fishing tackle or agree to replace any you lost. I'm certified for 22, but with the weight of the yaks, I'd have to hold the numbers to no more than 14 or 15. Any destination within 20 miles give or take. PM me.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys need to expirence what a paddle board does to you when you hook a fish... Y'all would use them kayaks as tomato planters... Plus you could get 30 SUP's to 15 kayaks on a head boat... But I'm in.....:thumbsup:


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I've seen kayakers out at the Oriskany. They rode out in a boat.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

why not just fish in the boat? I guess I don't see the magic of fishing in a 14 foot piece of plastic, lol


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

JoshH said:


> why not just fish in the boat? I guess I don't see the magic of fishing in a 14 foot piece of plastic, lol


HERE COMES SWIFTY!!!!! Let the discussion begin!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I gone and did it huh. I have respect like crazy for yak fisherman. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'm not very impressed with mother shipping either....to me half of it is getting out there on your own in your yak.

If I did I would fish a bad ass rip/weed line, the edge and beyond or the rigs but not paying $200+ to fish any closer than the edge thats for sure! Some friends already invited me to bring my yak on thier contender and just split the gas this summer.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

JoshH said:


> why not just fish in the boat? I guess I don't see the magic of fishing in a 14 foot piece of plastic, lol


You cant see the magic because its still in my bank acct. LOL. For me being a poor dude it gets me off the shore anytime almost anywhere for the price of gas in the truck and breakfast.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Coltrain, what the hell you doing wasting money on breakfast? Take a baloney and egg sandwich with you... like I always dooooo.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

JoshH said:


> why not just fish in the boat? I guess I don't see the magic of fishing in a 14 foot piece of plastic, lol


Im in Navarre. A far ride to tow a boat to a ramp reasonably close to either pass. Then I still am going to be surrounded by a ton of other boaters once out in the Gulf as I only had a 17ft CC. Itd take me about two hours from leaving my house to just exiting the pass, then another 20-60 minute run to my fishing spot.

With my yak, I can leave my house and be back with a limit of snapper in under 2 hours. Can you do that with a boat?

Also, Ive come back with a cooler full of tuna, mahi, snapper, grouper, flounder, etc etc all for the price of MAYBE a gallon of gas for the jeep and a couple of bags of ice. Can you do that with a boat?

All of that aside, just fighting a fish in a yak is a whole different experience. Being towed around is part of the fun! 

As for the mothership thing, screw going to the O just play with jacks. Im with Caddy Yakker on this one. Take me past the edge, drop me off on a nice rip/weedline and come get me when Im ready! :whistling:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

sealark said:


> Coltrain, what the hell you doing wasting money on breakfast? Take a baloney and egg sandwich with you... like I always dooooo.


LOL. Hell I dont get up that early.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

jd7.62 said:


> im in navarre. A far ride to tow a boat to a ramp reasonably close to either pass. Then i still am going to be surrounded by a ton of other boaters once out in the gulf as i only had a 17ft cc. Itd take me about two hours from leaving my house to just exiting the pass, then another 20-60 minute run to my fishing spot.
> 
> With my yak, i can leave my house and be back with a limit of snapper in under 2 hours. Can you do that with a boat?
> 
> ...


preach it brotha!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have to agree. Lets get on the Rigs or a good weedline. Someone needs to catch a wahoo bigger than Ginzu's.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I will have to agree. Lets get on the Rigs or a good weedline. Someone needs to catch a wahoo bigger than Ginzu's.


Uh oh.... Them look like fighting words. Trying to dethrone the king so soon lol.


----------

